

FedEx Office Joins the Breezy Partner Network - jamgraham
http://blog.breezy.com/fedex-office-joins-the-breezy-partner-network

======
jamgraham
Team Breezy is very excited about this as we've been working for a long time
to make this happen.

See the FedEx press release here - <http://news.van.fedex.com/node/18308>

------
jmschultz
Go team Breezy! This is HUGE!

